# Doncaster - September 09 - Whos going?



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

*I have finally convinced my O/H to come with me to the Doncaster show in September, WooHoo!! .. I know its ages away but im so excited cause it will be my first show :2thumb: *

*Is anyone from on here planning on going ?? .. *

*Ps is there any leopard gecko breeders on here with websites I can have a look at? .. *

*Thaaaaanks*
*Kirsty *
*x*


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

*There must be someone going lol*


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup,

Lexcorn tables booked for this event.........unfortunately for you we do not breed Lizards!

Give 'em time, someone will respond soon.

Lex


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

calm down the june one is first! i think i will be going to both :2thumb: the "big yellow gecko" are normaly there and they have a website Big Yellow Gecko


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

LEXCORN said:


> Yup,
> 
> Lexcorn tables booked for this event.........unfortunately for you we do not breed Lizards!
> 
> ...


*I might just need to get myself another snake :whistling2: *



leo19 said:


> calm down the june one is first! i think i will be going to both :2thumb: the "big yellow gecko" are normaly there and they have a website Big Yellow Gecko


*I cant help it, im EXCITED :lol2: Thanks for the website :2thumb:*


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We have tables booked at Doncaster


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we will be there, we going to the june one too


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be there and at the one in June....on my own tho  Cos Jake has to work but it means I get to spend the weekend with my daddy as he only lives round the corner


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll be going, Hoping to have a table booked selling all kinds of ceramic heat bulbs, kits and fittings. 

You wont miss me I'll be the one in the Solaris-heat T-shirt with large white JB on the back :lol2:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

not much for sale on Ebay JB, but nice to know who stocks the kits


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

I will be going hopefully but it depends on work, I've managed to get it off for June's but it depends on how generous my boss is feeling!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

we've got a table, and will have albino, het albino and tangerine albino fat tails, and allsorts of leo morphs ! 

not got a website together atm, as we're in the process of sorting a new one !!!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Both Shows for me :2thumb:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be there! Hopefully picking up snakes from Lex!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm hoping to go to the june show for a peek, and i'm thinking of getting a table for the september show, if i'm able to that is. i've got a website as you can see, and there are couriers available to deliver if you're interested.


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

it's only an hourish away from me, will most likely pop down. Not selling though, will be buying...


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> not much for sale on Ebay JB, but nice to know who stocks the kits


 The ebay site is just a side outlet TBH it gets stuff put on when we get chance, best bet is contact direct and ask for stuff.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

adsclarke said:


> I'll be there! Hopefully picking up snakes from Lex!


Ooooh really :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ya, look forward to meeting you very soon Adam :whistling2:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Kirstyx said:


> *I might just need to get myself another snake :whistling2: *


Ha, ha...........only 1 ? : victory:

Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be there meeting Lex & maybe even Adam :no1:


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going, though just browsing


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bit early to decide for me yet.How much bigger is doncaster than others?


----------

